

Google Rumored To Have YouTube-Based Movie Streaming Service On Deck - imkevingao
http://hothardware.com/News/Google-Rumored-To-Have-YouTubeBased-Movie-Streaming-Service-On-Deck/

======
dougb
I hope they can improve their CDN. Lately, I've been seeing lots of Buffering
when watching YouTube Videos.

